# Snuck a peak at the NASM Dulles restoration area....



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2011)

....a this looks like the next three up for restoration (or just the first three moved into this new part of the facility). Sorry I didn't bring a camera, but linked the the NASM web page for all three.

Regards, Capt. Vick

Helldiver 

Curtiss SB2C-5 Helldiver - Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum

Kikka

Nakajima Kikka (Orange Blossom) - Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum

Sikorsky JRS-1

Sikorsky JRS-1 - Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2011)

I wonder what one has to do to get a job doing the restorations?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2011)

Often asked about that. Depends on the calibre of the restoration but the guys at the NASM are probably tradesmen and a/c engineers. Some other places will take anyone who can swing a hammer but don't ever hope to see the subjects fly.

As for the NASM, I'd love to get a chance to peak behind the doors of the Garber facility which, I think, houses the only He 219 and Ta 152 left in the world.


----------



## kettbo (Aug 30, 2011)

My brother and I got under the barricades at the Udvar-Hazy with the Public Relations Director a few years back. Awesome. Wanting to touch, climb aboard...restrained myself somehow. Call ahead, make arrrangements, ask nicely...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Often asked about that. Depends on the calibre of the restoration but the guys at the NASM are probably tradesmen and a/c engineers. Some other places will take anyone who can swing a hammer but don't ever hope to see the subjects fly.
> 
> As for the NASM, I'd love to get a chance to peak behind the doors of the Garber facility which, I think, houses the only He 219 and Ta 152 left in the world.



The HE 219 is restored and at the Dulles facility, well at least the fuselage and the engines. Go see it bro!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, I used pics of it for a build but I think the wings are still being worked on.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Often asked about that. Depends on the calibre of the restoration but the guys at the NASM are probably tradesmen and a/c engineers. Some other places will take anyone who can swing a hammer but don't ever hope to see the subjects fly.
> 
> As for the NASM, I'd love to get a chance to peak behind the doors of the Garber facility which, I think, houses the only He 219 and Ta 152 left in the world.



It something I should really look into. I have an Airframe and Powerplants license. I am sure it is all volunteer, which is fine with me.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 30, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> It something I should really look into. I have an Airframe and Powerplants license. I am sure it is all volunteer, which is fine with me.



Not entirely. The is a small core of paid restoration experts. 12 was the last number I heard quoted in the 1990's. Have a go, than we will have a man on the inside!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 30, 2011)

Der Adler ist der Mole!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

certainly like to see that kikka progress further....


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 12, 2012)

The NASM restoration team is in the process of moving to the new facility at Hazy. A daunting task concidering 40 plus years in the facility at Garber. There are no tours at the Garber facility due to the fact that once the artifacts began to move to the Hazy Center in 2002 it became a very dangerous, not public friendly place. It is true that a tremendous amount of one of a kind types still remain at Garber and will for some time to come. There is not any new storage at the Hazy center.
First up in the new shop is indeed the Curtiss Helldiver.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 12, 2012)

...but man to be able to go into there would be awesome!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 12, 2012)

What about the Il-2....I would love to see that in the queue for restoration. 
Derek


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

There's a flying IL-2 in Russia. I'd rather see a unique bird - Ta 152.


----------



## Violator (Jan 13, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> There's a flying IL-2 in Russia.


 
Not for long, Crimea. The IL-2 should be showing up at the FHC in Everett this spring. Remember, you keep saying you need to make a trip down here!  Let me know when you do!


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 13, 2012)

ww2Aircraft.netのNASMでのメンバー/ヘイジ


----------



## Marauderman26 (Jan 13, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Der Adler ist der Mole!



別のです ！


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 13, 2012)

Violator said:


> Not for long, Crimea. The IL-2 should be showing up at the FHC in Everett this spring. Remember, you keep saying you need to make a trip down here!  Let me know when you do!



Oh I will!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2014)

As of yesterday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 17, 2014)

Flak-Bait, Horton 9, Langley Wind tunnel fan and cover, Lippish DM-1, Nakajima Kikka and others...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

Very cool Jim!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 18, 2014)

The flying boat is a Sikorsky JRS-1. This particular airframe was based at Pearl Harbor on 7 Dec 41 and was used after the infamous attack to search for the Japanese fleet. Talk about historic aircraft!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely correct sir!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2014)

...and to get paid to do this! What a dream job that must be!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah...


----------

